# snakes fighting or breeding??



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

please help im not sure wheather my snakes are fighting or breeding does anyone have two difrent videos of each they could show me...thing is looked up youtube and fightin and mating seem the same...my snakes r like juttering towards each other and over each other its hard to explain.....help xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have no idea! I have only been researching snakes for about 2 years! LOL!! But i have only been doing it because i am getting a 'pet' snake. 

Sorry hun, i have no advice. It would help though if you could give us the species, etc etc


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Are they sexed? 
You have corns dont you? Im pretty sure its breeding season for corns. 

Its not really advised to keep snakes together in one viv unless its very large or your breeding.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

YouTube - corn snakes mating mating video very similar to boa's lots od body rubbing and head rubbing.

Corn snake fighting no video but and pretty good account of movements the snakes make when fighting if you stroll down


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

You didn't say which species they were. It's not unusual for snakes to compete with each other from time to time. Twitching and nudging and pushing each other happens until the subordinate one gives up and keeps out of the way of the other the best it can inside a vivarium. Mating looks very simular with the male twitching and rolling over the females until eventually they mate. If the two have been living together then usually there isn't much of a problem. If they've just been introduced to each other then keep a close eye on them. If one is smaller there is a possibilty the larger may try to eat it only to find it regurgitates it later.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

they r corns i was told they were male but i dont know...they do live in the same viv and have for around 2 years xx


----------



## cherry.chops (Jan 1, 2011)

snakes should *never* be housed together unless breeding.
It doesnt matter how long they have been housed together for previously. snakes do not need company. they do not cuddle each other. they compete for food, heat, territory etc.

my advise is to separate them immediately before you have a fatality.


----------



## rhona85 (Jan 9, 2011)

cherry.chops said:


> snakes should *never* be housed together unless breeding.
> It doesnt matter how long they have been housed together for previously. snakes do not need company. they do not cuddle each other. they compete for food, heat, territory etc.
> 
> my advise is to separate them immediately before you have a fatality.


this is not actually correct. It depends on the species, age and sex of the snakes. Many people house adult female corn snakes together but not hatchlings as they can be canabalistic. if the snakes in question are kings or milks then they should be seperated straight away as these are canabalistic even when adults.

Also if the op's snakes are male and female and the female is not at breeding weight then it is dangerous to house them together as the male would more than likely constantly bug the female to mate before she is mature as males get to sexual maturity before female.

So unless we know all the ins and outs of the ops snakes (ie, species, age, weights, sex of the snake) then you cant really say that they should never be housed together...


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with Cherry. Pops, no 2 snakes should be housed together, unless breeding them.


----------



## Kelfezond (Jul 10, 2011)

There is no right or wroong about housing together but there are risks and constraints involved in cohabiting and it is the owners decision on if those risks are enough to warrant seperating. 

Cannibalism is uncommon for most common snakes but it does happen and can happen to almost every species, the chance can be cut down if they are seperated for feeding which is almost a must when cohabiting, it is also common to run a wet cloth down the snakes after a feed to remove the smell of the prey as not to intice a strike from either snake. As well as cannibalism there is also the chance of mating unexpectantly which can cost the owner alot of time and money if they do not realize the female is gravid in time. It should be made sure that the snakes have two hides and plenty of space so there is less competition for the best hiding space and basking spots.

As for your question the best thing to do iis see if their tails are linked like they do when mating or not, if you're lucky you might spot hemipene if they are mating, I however have no experience on fighting snakes as I do not cohabit.


----------

